# Ground blind buck



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

i shot this 10 point while sitting on the ground up agaisnt a tree. i didnt think i would even see anything. i had no scent cover or anything. it just came running up 13 yards from me then stopped, i was just wonderin if anyone else got anything while on the ground with no blind.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I am 46 now, started deer hunting at 12, every deer I have shot has been on the ground, and I have shot alot of them. I usually sit by a tree or fence post. I have only had my blinds for a couple years, had to do something to try and keep warm in my old age.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Shot three off od the ground in about 15 minutes in Minn. Sitting on a chair, on the edge of the woods. Two were out in the open field a whole 10 yards away, and the other one was 7 yards away coming right for me. He would have walked by on one of the trails which was about 6 inches to the side of my chair. NO LIE!

Nuts what a rutting buck will do with two bottles of scent down!


----------

